# Michelin PS3 vs Goodyear Eagle A/S



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's time to replace my Michelin PS1's after two and a half years of faithful service. Constant rubbing issues at final ET of 22 front with 225/45-17 means narrow tires are a high priority. 

I looked up a review of the PS3's and found a comparison test between those, the Eagle's, the Continental asymmetrical all season and another tire (I think it was a Yokohama).

I was most interested in the PS3 but after reading the review/tests it seems the Eagle may suit my priorities better- the biggest being fuel consumption. Of the 4 the Eagle picked up an extra mile and change worth of MPG over the PS3. Both did well in the dry and wet handling trials.

That being said, the Eagles are new apparently and I'm wondering how well they'll stretch on 7.5" fat five wheel in 205/45 size. Also the Eagle is a good $150 cheaper than the PS3. Its not much of a stretch I know but it still begs the question.

Has anyone here used either of the two tires? Or for that matter can recommend another all season tire that can stretch a little for around the $4-500 range?

When I get to a PC I can post the review I read if I can find it again.

Sent from my GS4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

amotion578 said:


> It's time to replace my Michelin PS1's after two and a half years of faithful service. Constant rubbing issues at final ET of 22 front with 225/45-17 means narrow tires are a high priority.
> 
> I looked up a review of the PS3's and found a comparison test between those, the Eagle's, the Continental asymmetrical all season and another tire (I think it was a Yokohama).
> 
> ...


I am a little confused, the Pilot Sport PS3 is a Summer tire, only available in limited sizes.

Are you comparing the Michelin Pilot Sport AS3's and the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric AS?

If so, I am a bit partial to the Michelin over the Goodyears in terms of the overall comparison of the tires. Granted, you lose on the fuel economy but you get a better all-around performing tire with comparable ride quality to the Goodyears.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I am a little confused, the Pilot Sport PS3 is a Summer tire, only available in limited sizes.
> 
> Are you comparing the Michelin Pilot Sport AS3's and the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric AS?
> 
> If so, I am a bit partial to the Michelin over the Goodyears in terms of the overall comparison of the tires. Granted, you lose on the fuel economy but you get a better all-around performing tire with comparable ride quality to the Goodyears.


SORRY yes I did mean the Pilot Sport All Seasons (I've seen PS1/2/3 used other places and thought "Pilot Sport" oh that makes sense!). Fuel consumption is my biggest priority, and price point puts the Eagles at the top of my list. That's not to say I don't care about handling/braking performance, especially in the wet (I'm in the NW, rain is a part of life), it's just not as big of a concern for me. My little 2.slow racecar isn't setting any land speed records or autocrossing anytime soon, so being as efficient as I can with fuel is the best thing I have going for me haha.

How's cabin noise on the AS3's versus the Eagles at freeway speeds? Not like it matters a whole lot in a car with an exhaust and two 12" subs in the back, but it's just good to know haha :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

amotion578 said:


> SORRY yes I did mean the Pilot Sport All Seasons (I've seen PS1/2/3 used other places and thought "Pilot Sport" oh that makes sense!). Fuel consumption is my biggest priority, and price point puts the Eagles at the top of my list. That's not to say I don't care about handling/braking performance, especially in the wet (I'm in the NW, rain is a part of life), it's just not as big of a concern for me. My little 2.slow racecar isn't setting any land speed records or autocrossing anytime soon, so being as efficient as I can with fuel is the best thing I have going for me haha.
> 
> How's cabin noise on the AS3's versus the Eagles at freeway speeds? Not like it matters a whole lot in a car with an exhaust and two 12" subs in the back, but it's just good to know haha :wave:


They are both a well mannered tire for a performance all season tire. The Goodyears would be a good one to go with for your needs.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They are both a well mannered tire for a performance all season tire. The Goodyears would be a good one to go with for your needs.


Awesome. Thats what I was thinking! Expect an order from me for a set of those in 205/45-17 very soon!

Sent from my GS4


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just placed my order and I found the test review I was looking at, go figure it was through tire rack! It was the Eagle F1's I was looking at instead of the normal sports which works out because the mail in rebate was $20 more haha. Thanks to you Gavin for the insight and I made sure I listed you as helping me on my order form! I'm excited to get these on next week and stop rubbing like a mad man!

Sent from my GS4


----------

